# PIC request: Audi TT's with 42DD catch can



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

can someone post their engine bay with the 42dd catch can. specifically, 225 but 180 is welcome to. thanks!:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hotgrass said:


> can someone post their engine bay with the 42dd catch can. specifically, 225 but 180 is welcome to. thanks!:wave:


 I'm getting one soon. I would also like to see some picsic:


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

here's a catch can, not 42dd, but a mounting idea nonetheless 

If you relocate the relays on your firewall, and move them to the wire chaseway, you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

here is an alt way. once again not the 42DD


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

A few quick pictures of how mine is setup, its cold outside and my engine bay is dirty so this is it for now  














































-John


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks john! i've been looking for a pic!:beer: how did you do that? did you have to remove any other parts? did you have to dremel it to mount it? i have 42dd and i placed it by the battery and it doesnt look good.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

hotgrass said:


> thanks john! i've been looking for a pic!:beer: how did you do that? did you have to remove any other parts? did you have to dremel it to mount it? i have 42dd and i placed it by the battery and it doesnt look good.


 Its pretty easy actually, just move the relays that are in the place where my current can is into the wire tunnel that runs under the battery (you can take them out of the casing they are in to fit them into the tunnel. I used the spanner style bracket to mount the catch can to the bracket that held the relays in their stock position. Other than that just removed the current PCV system, ran a T between the valve cover and crank case and then right to the catch can. 

No dremeling or permanent modification required, everything is reversible to stock! 

If you have any other specific questions let me know, its not difficult at all! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DurTTy said:


> here is an alt way. once again not the 42DD


 
Durtty: I'm not a professional or a genius but when I setup this exact ebay catch can I was told that it would restrict the breathing of the motor too much - creating excess pressure under the pistons and in the valve cover which could be detrimental to the motor. I'm currently running the 034 pcv/catch can kit. I just wanted to mention it- I'm sure it all depends how you have it setup as well and this photo doesn't show that.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Durtty: I'm not a professional or a genius but when I setup this exact ebay catch can I was told that it would restrict the breathing of the motor too much - creating excess pressure under the pistons and in the valve cover which could be detrimental to the motor. I'm currently running the 034 pcv/catch can kit. I just wanted to mention it- I'm sure it all depends how you have it setup as well and this photo doesn't show that.


 i wouldnt really worry about it on an oem setup. 

the system is just there to allow excess blow by to circumvented. 

honestly, that oem "puck" on the TIP, usually gets clogged and can even block the flow altogether. it wont blwo the motor or unseat the rings causing massive blow by-- probably not. 

if such event happens, chances are you already had a pre-existing problem that has now compounded the issue. 

having said that, if your can is in an open loop system ( vent to atmosphere by filter or just open dump) then tehre is always a source of less resistance allowing the gaseous material to vent out regardless of size. 

on a closed loop system ( vent back to TIP for example) a smaller diameter hose will jsut increase the velocity and the density at which the same amount of blow by gases travel through the system 


this is my grasp of the Excess oil accumilator & overflow catch system. 

FWIW, i use a Garrett Accumilator, with -10 AN fittings to match the 034 fittings to the block and the Valve cover press in fitting. 

i would recommend that route with SS lines rather than jsut rubber hoses up to the can. but to each their own. 

hetre is a picture of the can im talkin about


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

this is what i have right now minus the spanner style bracket. my catch can is floating beside the battery. i'll try to do the same thing john has this coming spring. i didnt not remove any parts except for the hockey puck. did i do this right?

i had a hard time doing this catch can. i tried to pull that metal tube but had a hard time.








the top was easy but not the bottom.








so i put everything back together but leaving the hockey puck looking thing and i just installed a 90 degrees fitting to it connected to the can. and i just used the old hose from the valve cover and connected it to the catch can.
















did i do it right? so the only thing that i removed was the hockey puck looking thing and installed some fittings. sorry bout the picture, its from my cellphone.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

finally i edited my catch can. i wasnt able to mount the catch can the way john had his due to my maf being on the way. i cant move it out because i have a stock airbox. anyways, here's some pics.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

42DD catch cans have a bottom drain (you pay extra) but how are you supposed to reach it once installed?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

nilreb said:


> 42DD catch cans have a bottom drain (you pay extra) but how are you supposed to reach it once installed?


You run a drain line to one of the fender wells or lower grill. Pull back the fender liner or grill, and drain your waste.


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> You run a drain line to one of the fender wells or lower grill. Pull back the fender liner or grill, and drain your waste.


you are a genius...i've been trying to think of something clever. the gears in my head are turning now.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

DurTTy said:


> here is an alt way. once again not the 42DD


......... Where did you get that air filter? :sly:


----------

